# Revolver als 29er



## DirkCC (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es das Revolver wirklich nicht als 29er in Deutschland gibt?

Auf der Homepage verschwindet es, wenn ich Deutschland auswähle und auch im Katalog ist nur die 7er Reihe.

Danke und Gruß
Dirk


----------

